
MIT creates an intelligent power supply lets lets hardware sip energy - artsandsci
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/21/mit-creates-an-intelligent-power-supply-lets-lets-hardware-sip-energy/
======
dinososs
Anyone have a link to the published research?

------
fred1
Proper grammar on headlines would be a nice creation too.

